# Great Modern Arnis experience...



## Cruentus (Sep 25, 2005)

I just wanted to share a great experience that I had this weekend. I had the wonderful opportunity to teach a great group of guys in a small private seminar this on Saturday. I don't usually post every time I teach an event because most of what I do now is outside the Modern Arnis community, and I am not a career martial artist. However, I thought I would share this experience with you.

The group is called _Alakd'an Modern Arnis_, and Ben Harrison is the head instructor. Ben first got exposed to Modern Arnis in 1980, travelled in the military, and trained at various times when he had the opportunity. He basically put together a small group in his garage that started with himself and 1-2 other guys. He does no advertising, and he is not interested in making money off of what he does, yet in a few short months his group grew to over 10 people (there were 10 in attendence to the event, but some people were missing). He has his entire garage cleared out, and it is now a training studio that can fit a fair amount of people. It is also important to note that you have to be 21 years old or older to train, so everyone in his group is an adult with some life experiences.

The group was a very positive one. These guys were not interested or concerned with the "who's who" game in Modern Arnis leadership, or the political environment, and in fact would rather be distanced from that. Ben encourages his guys to train with everyone, and seek out those who can give them the most value. They aren't interested in titles or rank or latching on to one particular method; their main interest is simply learning what will be effective in combat. 

We worked through stick concepts and tactics, and these guys were hungry to learn. I came early, started early, and ended a half hour late because these guys were constantly wanting more. We hung out afterwords and had a barbeque, and a really good time. Ben, his wife and mother and law who gladly played with my puppy the whole time I taught, and his guys were spectacular and very generous hosts.

The Alakd'an Modern Arnis group, and small groups like these, often represent the spirit of Modern Arnis; and that spirit is the spirit of learning, and being happy.

Couldn't of had a better time, so I thought I would share with all of you. I thanked them already of course, face to face where it matters, but for the record I would like to publically say "thanks" to the Alakd'an Modern Arnis group.

Also important to note, I decided to donate all the proceeds from this one to the *Red Cross*, to help out with the recent hurricane disaster's. I will be giving the proceeds to Brian Vancise and Rich Parsons next weekend at the event that Rich is teaching at here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26548

This way, GM will match it dollar for dollar.

Take care, everyone!

 :asian: 

Paul Janulis
Tulisan Tactical


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2005)

That's great!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 25, 2005)

Glad to here it was a positive event and Thumbs up to you for your contribution to the Red Cross


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 25, 2005)

Good job Paul.

artyon:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I look forward to having more fun for charity this weekend at Mr. Vancise's event; he is a great host and Rich Parsons is a great instructor!  :asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 27, 2005)

Paul-
Good job and nice gesture.  I would suggest researching who you donate to a little bit....I dont want to take the thread off topic but feel free to PM or email ref. the Red Cross vs. some other charities.

And thanks for thinking of those in need!!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 27, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Paul-
> Good job and nice gesture.  I would suggest researching who you donate to a little bit....I dont want to take the thread off topic but feel free to PM or email ref. the Red Cross vs. some other charities.
> 
> And thanks for thinking of those in need!!



Thanks Chad. I am actually leaving it up to Rich as to where the donation will go. His company, General Motors, will match dollar for dollar, thus doubling my donation. He has a couple of options, but I believe that Red Cross has a specific segment where the proceeds will go to the Hurricane relief specifically. Yet, again, I am not sure so I am trusting him with it.  :asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah, they do get the corporate sponsorships....
That is awesome that GM will match funds.   My main issue is that around 40 cents of each dollar actually goes to those in need, contrasted with more than 90 cents on the dollar for the Salvation Army.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Sep 28, 2005)

Just thought I'll send a quick congrats to my brothers in Michigan! Great job Paul and Rich!!

Andrew


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 28, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Yeah, they do get the corporate sponsorships....
> That is awesome that GM will match funds.   My main issue is that around 40 cents of each dollar actually goes to those in need, contrasted with more than 90 cents on the dollar for the Salvation Army.



I did not know the numbers of the Red Cross

A couple of years ago the United Way was 90 cents per dollar went to overhead and 10 cents went to those in need. I will investigate a Salvation Army option.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Sep 28, 2005)

> My main issue is that around 40 cents of each dollar actually goes to those in need, contrasted with more than 90 cents on the dollar for the Salvation Army.


40 percent!! Where did you get that figure from??  :idunno: 

As a former member of my local Red Cross disaster team, I want to address the management costs of the American National Red Cross.

Management costs are important! Without trained paid staff, the Red Cross wouldn't be able to activate disaster response teams quickly. Mobilization is key in times of crisis! These staff members provide A LOT of training and support.

Also, keep in mind that economies of scale tend to lower fixed costs. Please see the press release at http://www.redcross.org/pressrelease/0,1077,0_314_4640,00.html

"Because of the magnitude of this disaster, the Red Cross also estimates that the management related costs associated with this relief effort will likely amount to less than the approximately nine percent for a typical operation. These costs include activities such as volunteer recruitment, administering the financial assistance program, legal and auditing fees, fundraising and communications."

Please consider supporting this worthy, effective and, in my opinion, efficient organization.

Respectfully,
Andrew


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2005)

There was a story critical of the Red Cross on Yahoo! today. I've started a thread in The Study for Red Cross discussion so as not to distract from the discussion of the benefit here. Go to:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27127


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 29, 2005)

My numbers come from, among other things, the tax returns filed by both agencies.  The number of Red Cross staffers making six figure salaries is a matter of concern to me.  
My intent is not to bash the Red Cross, and believe me, as I said above, anyone making an effort to ease the lives of those impacted by the storms in the Gulf South has my personal gratitude as a former citizen of New Orleans.
BUT, I suggest that  those doing benefits and donating proceeds do their own research.
In the case of my benefit I am at right around $1500.00 after expenses.  $600.00 of that went to a couple I know well who lost damn near everything they had.  I made clear at the seminar that this would be a partial use of funds raised.
Of the remaining $900.00 $400.00 will be going to relief efforts through my FOP lodge and department.  (Those efforts include a fleet of 32 refurbished vehicles for NOPD- see my avatar).
The balance will probably go to the Salvation Army- based on my findings.  
For those going  the same path- do some research; make your own decisions.  For the record, I salute anyone who volunteers for any of these organizations.
And that is the last I have to say on that. (I will post the final accounting of funds rasied and disbursed from my seminar in that thread sometime next week).

And to bring us back on topic... Kudos once again to Rich and Paul.  
And Andrew; kudos to you for working to make your community a better place in hard times.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Sep 30, 2005)

Not a problem Chad. I was trying to explain a little of the Red Cross's financial side and apologize if I appeared overly defensive. Anyway, I agree with your concerns about salary inflation, which many "non-profits" have but that's for a different thread.

Back to the thread...

I applaud your efforts in helping out the couple you know. I recently took part in a fundraiser that helped a local family. It was a good feeling to see the funds go directly to the intended beneficiaries.

I believe making a personal connection with a displace family will provide more benefits (including intangible ones) for all parties. The best part of my experience was when the parents show up at the event to say thank you. Everyone got in line to greet them. It was one of these surreal moments.

The important thing is to simply do something and it sounds like everybody here has! 

Thanks,


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 30, 2005)

The advantage of the Red Cross is that even
though they are a big organization with some
overhead they can respond in a big way! Recently
when FEMA was fumbling the Red Cross was there
handing out some money to help people! While
no organization is perfect and their are always
unscrupulous people trying to take advantage
by and large the Red Cross does a decent job
and is by and far the biggest organization out
there that is not government run!

This weekend we will probably raise a small 
amount of money for victims of the Katrina
and now Rita disaster! With GM helping us
and matching the funds that small amount 
will become a little bigger and if it helps
only one family out then it is completely
worth it! 

Chad, kudos to you for taking the time
and effort to help out all of these people
in need. If we can all just do a little bit
we can make a very large differance and really
help out some people in desperate need!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2005)

I encourage people to use the thread in The Study for discussing the Red Cross:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27127

Then this thread can focus on discussions of the event!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 30, 2005)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Chad, kudos to you for taking the time
> and effort to help out all of these people
> in need. If we can all just do a little bit
> we can make a very large differance and really
> ...



Amen to that....and good job, Chad, on your fundraiser too, btw (I forgot to tell you that!  )

Paul


----------

